# snow storm pics



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's never been in this much snow before, or myself...it's in big bear lake and we got about 2.5 feet!! It's a dream come true for the both of us!!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I love that top photo! Adorable! Oh and you can keep all that snow, I will deal with the 30s and dry weather as long as I can


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Elliehanna said:


> I love that top photo! Adorable! Oh and you can keep all that snow, I will deal with the 30s and dry weather as long as I can


Oh, we only come to big bear lake about 2-3 times during the winter and stay in a cabin.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aspen must have had a blast playing in the snow!
The pictures are beautiful!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My God, he simply adores it doesn't he? I'm so glad he got the chance. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks to be in his element in all that snow. You would think you could have picked a better time to go to Big Bear Lake


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I sure do wish I had weather like that! Here in Florida, it's nothing but humidity and heat 100% of the time! I need my seasons!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

He is SOOO handsome! Beautiful pictures, he really is in his element.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

He just looks like he belongs there.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Love! I obviously love northern breeds, but I especially love seeing them in snow!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He looks home there.


----------

